# Ubering in a manual (stick shift)



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?

Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?

I've used both, and haven't noticed any significant rating difference. With the manual I get comments/compliments from to time to time, and sometimes tips from those same pax, so maybe it helps in that regard.

I suspect there's the odd younger pax who doesn't know what it is, but who knows.

I probably wouldn't recommend Ubering with a stick for someone who isn't used to driving one though.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I suspect there's the odd younger pax who doesn't know what it is, but who knows.


They must really get confused watching the Fast & Furious movies.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to. Didn't matter for the Paxs. Just personal preference. I enjoyed driving more.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't noticed any difference with rating or tips. Usually the pax is surprised or impressed when they realize that I'm driving stick. They tend to notice it less at night when they can't really see what I'm doing. Good thing I've never stalled the engine during a trip. I also don't do much driving in rush hour stop-and-go traffic. The only problem I've had was the occasional dimwitted front seat pax putting their knee up against the gear lever, not realizing that it needed freedom of movement for me to drive properly.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My daily driver is a manual and I enjoy driving it, but I would never Uber in one. I don't get paid enough to row gears all day. I would imagine how enticing it is for the riders though since most don't even know how to drive one to save their life.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

No difference in my experience... I think it helps with convo....some pax really love it . I usually get at least one positive comment a day. At first I thought pax would complain but none have. 

Funny story....young college guy asked me "Is this a manual?" I said "Sure is." He says "I thought you kept putting the car in park." (SMH...Yeah while driving....geesh)


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> My daily driver is a manual and I enjoy driving it, but I would never Uber in one. I don't get paid enough to row gears all day. I would imagine how enticing it is for the riders though since most don't even know how to drive one to save their life.


Gearing ends up in back injuries for most drivers.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> My daily driver is a manual and I enjoy driving it, but I would never Uber in one. I don't get paid enough to row gears all day. I would imagine how enticing it is for the riders though since most don't even know how to drive one to save their life.


Yeah I miss mine, loved driving it. Just read an article that said only 18% of drivers even know how to drive them anymore, and that was from 2016, so even less now I'm sure.

Here's a different more current article that discusses it, and I like it because they note that the fact they are standards is an auto theft deterrent in it's own way, and they manage to capture how much fun they are to drive.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/clas...over-manual-transmissions-20180710-story.html


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah I miss mine, loved driving it. Just read an article that said only 18% of drivers even know how to drive them anymore, and that was from 2016, so even less now I'm sure.
> 
> Here's a different more current article that discusses it, and I like it because they note that the fact they are standards is an auto theft deterrent in it's own way, and they manage to capture how much fun they are to drive.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/clas...over-manual-transmissions-20180710-story.html


Yup. Manuals are slowly dying. Auto makers have even stopped making most popular models in standard transmission. In this day and age, juggling three pedals and a weird looking stick in the middle are not feasible. Why row gears while you can livestream on Facebook? Lol


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yup. Manuals are slowly dying. Auto makers have even stopped making most popular models in standard transmission. In this day and age, juggling three pedals and a weird looking stick in the middle are not feasible. Why row gears while you can livestream on Facebook? Lol


Funny thing is as they're rolling out standards a lot of manufacturers are including things like shifter paddles on their vehicles behind the steering wheel at the 2 and 10 positions, and some on the shifter, which are supposed to simulate driving a standard, but having had them in the car I replaced my standard with they're nothing like driving an actual standard.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Funny thing is as they're rolling out standards a lot of manufacturers are including things like shifter paddles on their vehicles behind the steering wheel at the 2 and 10 positions, and some on the shifter, which are supposed to simulate driving a standard, but having had them in the car I replaced my standard with they're nothing like driving an actual standard.


Nope. Not even remotely similar. Nothing beats the satisfaction you get from driving an actual stick shift with a clutch. Kinda like the difference between a blow up doll and *Ahem, ahem* the real thing


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

x100 said:


> Gearing ends up in back injuries for most drivers.


Well most drivers in many (most?) countries outside the US still drive manual. Are you saying they have more back injuries than Americans?


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Driving a stick makes me feel like I'm actually working...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a standard transmission I Uber/Lyft with sometimes. It is my wife's car, when I first signed up my car was too old so I used the standard transmission vehicle for the first two months exclusively. Since then I've used it a day here and there if my car was in the shop.

I love driving a standard for fun BUT HATE driving it for Uber/Lyft. 10 hours working the clutch was killer on my bad knee. When I pick up the college kids they think it's cool, usually one of the 4 kids will say something like my dad had one of those and the other 3 kids have no idea what's going on.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, never had problems and its usually a talking point. At night, some people dont even realize its a stick shift until we are halfway to the destination.
I also took an Uber in a manual Accord once. The girl wasnt the greatest shifter and it kind of bothered me. Could see her getting poorer ratings just for the experience. If you do it, just be good at it and not be all jerky.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

two things to this.

Driving a manual is the biggest talking point that comes up. People are impressed by it most of the time.

Also, I have had three riders who didnt know what i was doing. One actually gave me safety feedback because she said "whatever youre doing with your hand, im sure it can wait. both hands need to be on the wheel."


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> two things to this.
> 
> Driving a manual is the biggest talking point that comes up. People are impressed by it most of the time.
> 
> Also, I have had three riders who didnt know what i was doing. One actually gave me safety feedback because she said "whatever youre doing with your hand, im sure it can wait. both hands need to be on the wheel."


She actually said that? That comes off as seriously entitled.

That kind of implies a weird dynamic between the two of you.

Was she a lot older than you?
Are you a minority?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> whatever youre doing with your hand


Good grief! How many ways can you say "stupid"?

People like that pax need to be slapped around until they find whatever sense they've lost.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> She actually said that? That comes off as seriously entitled.
> 
> That kind of implies a weird dynamic between the two of you.
> 
> ...


id call her white middle aged. and im a young white male. the exact words i can remember was "umm whatever youre fiddling with with your hand, im sure it can wait. its not safe to have one hand on the wheel like that"

its crazy to me because i get complimented on how smooth i run my car.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Was she a lot older than you?
> Are you a minority?


Why would that be relevant?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Good grief! How many ways can you say "stupid"?
> 
> People like that pax need to be slapped around until they find whatever sense they've lost.


i actually responded "sure thing ma'm. would you like for me to just let you out whereever my car dies?"


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Why would that be relevant?


They're not relevant unless he says either of those are accurate.
Missed where he actually answered my question.

It's relevant because to me those were the two most likely reasons why someone would say something that entitled to him.



flyntflossy10 said:


> i actually responded "sure thing ma'm. would you like for me to just let you out whereever my car dies?"


Lol Great for you!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lol Great for you!


of all the stupidity that rolls through my car, i have never been more dumbfounded. i mean even after explaining what i was doing, she didnt have a clue why was driving the way i was.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's relevant because to me those were the two most likely reasons why someone would say something that entitled to him.


I disagree, in my experience the younger generation is WAY more "entitled"


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I disagree, in my experience the younger generation is WAY more "entitled"


Not in this context. In this one older women.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


All cars USED to be Manuel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Nope. I wouldn't even consider it. Manuals are 3.6 times more fun to drive, but the name of the game for me in this job is comfort / exerting the least amount of effort possible, and the car's economy, which = large, softly sprung hybrid car with CVT.

The downside is that it's an awful driver's car. I miss having a little manual car that actually handles and willingly goes where you point it in corners, as opposed to feeling like you're at the helm of the Queen Mary attempting to change course. An Acura RSX would do nicely for that.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Well most drivers in many (most?) countries outside the US still drive manual. Are you saying they have more back injuries than Americans?


I don't have the stats, in those countries people may not drive as much or long hauls as we do in the US. But if you research on ur own or ask a chiropractor, you will get the news first hand. Sitting long is generally bad for lower back..

A stick shift car might sound sporty, but it strains the lower back to press the clutch repeatedly.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Rolling down hills in neutral is the only way I make money doing Uber.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Rolling down hills in neutral is the only way I make money doing Uber.


Hypermiling on Uber?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I use my manual Honda Insight to delivery food.

I get mid 50 - 60 mpg depends on how I drive it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've kind of thought about getting something manual and cheap to use with U/L every now and then, but I'm pretty sure my left knee probably wouldn't agree with the decision. Fun stuff to do when you are not working or commuting.

Plus my truck gets a lot of compliments pretty much every time I'm out there doing what ants do and is a point of discussion on many rides, so I'll just keep on trucking.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I personally don't see much different comfort wise. It's not like you have to wrestle with a big long gear stick when it comes to modern manuals, and shifting is something you can do without much thought or effort when you're used to it. Even in traffic I find manual better as I can roll along without having to be braking as much and feeling like I'm holding back a runaway horse.

For me, any small comfort value to an automatic is outweighed by the fact that they are less engaging to drive. The small part of me that enjoys the ease of an automatic would extend that a step further and be eagerly awaiting self driving cars to make things even easier.

All that said, I do most of my Uber driving in suburbs or on highways. So my attitude might be different if I did it in a big city all the time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> For me, any small comfort value to an automatic is outweighed by the fact that they are less engaging to drive.


There is no denying of the engagement and fun factor of a manual, but a lot of stop-and-go/city driving and old age will make one appreciate the convenience of an automatic quite a bit, especially when U/Ling.


----------



## Moonbatty (Sep 10, 2018)

One of my Ubering cars is a stick shift and yes, people comment on it all the time. I prefer to drive my husband's older, automatic car though. Let the miles wrack up on that, and it's easier on my clutchin' foot.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> There is no denying of the engagement and fun factor of a manual, but a lot of stop-and-go/city driving and old age will make one appreciate the convenience of an automatic quite a bit, especially when U/Ling.


Like I said, I drive mostly in the burbs, plus I only U/L part time, so you probably have a point there.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I drove courier and delivered pizza in a manual gearbox car for 4 years back in the late 80's. Never had to do a clutch. But did break the shift handle clean off due to metal fatigue. I didn't feel it was tiring or annoying at all either. 

It is more fun than an auto, but on the sensible side, it's also cheaper in the long run to use the automatic box.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubersinger said:


> Hypermiling on Uber?


I do something close to hypermiling when I'm driving dead miles. Especially when I'm heading home after driving for several hours.



reg barclay said:


> For me, any small comfort value to an automatic is outweighed by the fact that they are less engaging to drive.


That is certainly true. Plus I like being able to decide with certainty which gear I'm in. I'm pretty good at it with an automatic, but I'd still rather have that stick shift.

On the other hand, as I get older, there are more and more times when there's something that's sore or tired. It's times like that when an automatic is nice to have. Ditto for that SUV that's easier to get in and out of.



ANT 7 said:


> But did break the shift handle clean off due to metal fatigue.


LOL, yeah that's a lot of shifting. But you're supposed to gently push the stick into position, aren't ya? 

I had a Toyota a lot of years ago that became really hard to shift. Like intensely difficult. Eventually I figured out that I needed to add fluid to the clutch reservoir. It wasn't mentioned in any of the d*mn manuals. (grumble) The car had about 150,000 miles on it at the time.

If I could buy an new exact duplicate of that car today, I would. (1986 Celica GT) Bought that one new off the dealer's lot in December 1985, when I was in my first marriage.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Like I said, I drive mostly in the burbs, plus I only U/L part time, so you probably have a point there.


I only do this part time, too, but old knees suck...


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


I have a manual and if anyone notices its always a positive comment. It does not affect the ride at all except is a faking pain to drive in standstill traffic(which I do not do). Rating is 4.96 with 1500 rides


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I disagree, in my experience the younger generation is WAY more "entitled"


I would assume a younger person as well, the older generation is more likely to know what a stick shift is.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Nope. Not even remotely similar. Nothing beats the satisfaction you get from driving an actual stick shift with a clutch. Kinda like the difference between a blow up doll and *Ahem, ahem* the real thing


there are fully 100% silicones dolls out there, No Blow up required. 7-12k $s though. 
i think those are the real comparisons Plastic to silicone. silicone mold being the real thing. realdoll.com
Your hand being flesh and a woman being flesh but every aspect of it be the right comparison for that lol


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I used to drive a stick for a time (2005 Acura TSX). When I started driving that car my ratings did drop. But I think that was mostly because it had a transmission issue (made a noise at higher gears). Once I got it fixed my ratings increased.

Boy did I love driving that thing. Most pax didn't notice that I was driving manual, but when they did they would mention they never saw an Uber driver driving stick and asked me how I could stand doing that for so many hours. My response was always that it was second nature and I didn't really give it much thought.

Unfortunately I had to get rid of the car. I got wise and realized the gas was too expensive. Plus I developed tennis elbow which I think came from shifting so much every day. Never had elbow issues before that. Getting old sucks.

But every time I see a 1st gen TSX in good condition, I long to own one again.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Had this little gem this morning. Delightful older gentleman who just seemed happy to be alive. We complain a lot on here but most people I run into really do appreciate a safe, comfortable, efficient ride.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd like to congratulate reg barclay on Featured Thread of the Year!

(I'm a little biased, I'll admit)


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know if it negatively affects my ratings. It's been the topic of a few rides positively, but sometimes I do get frustrated. because automatic transmissions have a different gear ratio then manuals, ( and CVT is something else all together) which is why in traffic I end up doing the 1st 2nd shuffle behind a long line of cars which can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


I don't give a dam about ratings so I never notice a difference; even after i kick pax out in the middle of the street.


----------



## CSD (Jan 26, 2018)

I drive a manual transmission and always have for the past three years doing uber. I sometimes get questions about if it is difficult. Don't think riders care either way.



flyntflossy10 said:


> id call her white middle aged. and im a young white male. the exact words i can remember was "umm whatever youre fiddling with with your hand, im sure it can wait. its not safe to have one hand on the wheel like that"
> 
> its crazy to me because i get complimented on how smooth i run my car.


I agree. Most people don't even realize I am driving a stick shift until it is well into their ride.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I drive a manual. Only compliments, never any complaints. It's usually a good conversation starter. I call it my anti-theft device.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

How long have to been driving a stick shift for Uber? Have you had to replace the clutch yet? I drive a stick shift too.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SJCorolla said:


> I haven't noticed any difference with rating or tips. Usually the pax is surprised or impressed when they realize that I'm driving stick. They tend to notice it less at night when they can't really see what I'm doing. Good thing I've never stalled the engine during a trip. I also don't do much driving in rush hour stop-and-go traffic. The only problem I've had was the occasional dimwitted front seat pax putting their knee up against the gear lever, not realizing that it needed freedom of movement for me to drive properly.


In the past when I owned manual transmission cars, my friends' leg or knee would get in the way of my shifting. After several verbal requests to move their leg I would just end up shift / punching them in the knee or leg. Not like I would shift into the higher gears any harder or anything while shift /punching them.


----------



## CSD (Jan 26, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> How long have to been driving a stick shift for Uber? Have you had to replace the clutch yet? I drive a stick shift too.


I have been driving a stick for uber for 3.5 years, I have 160K on my car and I have not had to replace my clutch yet. .


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/vid...eal-car-in-alabama/ar-BBT3PmF?ocid=spartanntp
Would-be car thief in Alabama can't drive standard transmission. Like I said....anti-theft device.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Would-be car thief in Alabama can't drive standard transmission. Like I said....anti-theft device.


This could be the makings of a reality TV show. Buy a manual transmission vehicle, drive it around to various locations, leave it parked with the doors unlocked and the keys inside it, put cameras on it, and see what happens.


----------



## blackcattamer (Feb 9, 2019)

As a passenger, I literally made an account because I just got out of a car with a stick shift right now. Please please DON’T drive stick shift unless you’re really really good at making it a smooth ride. It was so jerky that my sister is throwing up right now and I’m feeling queasy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

blackcattamer said:


> unless you're really really good at making it a smooth ride.


3,612 trips as of the time of this posting were completed by me in manual transmission vehicles.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'd love to convert my rear windows to manual cranks just to irritate my riders that always want the windows lowered. When they ask me what gives with the manual cranks, I'd say "Do you even lift brah?"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> I use my manual Honda Insight to delivery food.
> 
> I get mid 50 - 60 mpg depends on how I drive it.


Nice. I used to have a 2000 Insight myself. I miss that car!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

blackcattamer said:


> As a passenger, I literally made an account because I just got out of a car with a stick shift right now. Please please DON'T drive stick shift unless you're really really good at making it a smooth ride. It was so jerky that my sister is throwing up right now and I'm feeling queasy.


If someone's getting sick from it, that driver doesn't know how to drive a stick. I predict the clutch won't last long.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> I haven't noticed any difference with rating or tips. Usually the pax is surprised or impressed when they realize that I'm driving stick. They tend to notice it less at night when they can't really see what I'm doing. Good thing I've never stalled the engine during a trip. I also don't do much driving in rush hour stop-and-go traffic. The only problem I've had was the occasional dimwitted front seat pax putting their knee up against the gear lever, not realizing that it needed freedom of movement for me to drive properly.


lol, one time on the highway, instead of asking nicely for my passenger to move their leg, i just kept it under 60 mph and stayed in 4th gear lol.



Bbonez said:


> Why would that be relevant?


because he is a woke millennial, and every situation in life has to do with your sex, sexual preference, or color of skin.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> two things to this.
> 
> Driving a manual is the biggest talking point that comes up. People are impressed by it most of the time.
> 
> Also, I have had three riders who didnt know what i was doing. One actually gave me safety feedback because she said "whatever youre doing with your hand, im sure it can wait. both hands need to be on the wheel."


That's hilarious.

I'm an audio guy, and it reminds me of an old recording studio story. Back in the day, an opera singer came into the studio to record. The recording engineer started setting up a microphone for her. She says, take that thing away. I've never needed a microphone in my life, and I'm not about to start now. So the engineer pretended to put it away, by placing it in the corner, and recorded her from there. At the end of the recording session she said: see, no microphone needed.



reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


I haven't driven one in years, but I learned on a stick. I can't imagine driving uber full time 12 hours on a stick. As it is, I have to stretch and do pilates every morning for my back. And I've learned to alternate my left and right foot on the break throughout the day, to make things easier on my right leg. No way am I throwing a clutch into the mix.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I can't imagine driving uber full time 12 hours on a stick.


I can't imagine driving Uber 12 hours a day in anything. Not even a self driving car.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I learned how to drive on my mom's 1998 Beetle that was a manual but I've only driven automatics since then. As far as U/L driving, I would think it would be miserable on those days where I'm mostly deep in the city.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> My daily driver is a manual and I enjoy driving it, but I would never Uber in one. I don't get paid enough to row gears all day. I would imagine how enticing it is for the riders though since most don't even know how to drive one to save their life.


I guess 5 gears with the split you get 10 gears driving big rigs?? I drove an International many years ago and it had 10 with the split, I'm not sure about modern trucks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I guess 5 gears with the split you get 10 gears driving big rigs?? I drove an International many years ago and it had 10 with the split, I'm not sure about modern trucks.


Yeah, I'm currently driving an International with a 10 speed. I doubt much has changed, unless you're really, really old :biggrin:


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone do Uber in a car with manual transmission either some or all of the time?
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


If you can drive a stick it shouldn't ompact ratings, unless you weren't any good at it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Nope. Not even remotely similar. Nothing beats the satisfaction you get from driving an actual stick shift with a clutch. Kinda like the difference between a blow up doll and *Ahem, ahem* the real thing :biggrin:


Not at all.

Kinda like the difference being on top or on the bottom.

Being on top takes alot more work.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> If you can drive a stick it shouldn't ompact ratings, unless you weren't any good at it.


I must be pretty okay at it then:


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Also, I have had three riders who didnt know what i was doing. One actually gave me safety feedback because she said "whatever youre doing with your hand, im sure it can wait. both hands need to be on the wheel."


Dang that's some serious ignorance....."whatever you are doing with hand?"


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, I'm currently driving an International with a 10 speed. I doubt much has changed, unless you're really, really old :biggrin:


It was mid 90s, i guess that makers me ancient, walking with dinosaurs....???

I hope things are working out for you and no regrets leaving rideshare circus, its glorious days are long gone. 
Best of Luck, be well.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I hope things are working out for you and no regrets leaving rideshare circus, its glorious days are long gone.
> Best of Luck, be well.


So far so good. Thank you Tom!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> id call her white middle aged. and im a young white male. the exact words i can remember was "umm whatever youre fiddling with with your hand, im sure it can wait. its not safe to have one hand on the wheel like that"
> 
> its crazy to me because i get complimented on how smooth i run my car.


many women in my area, LA are on meds. I swear!!!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Well most drivers in many (most?) countries outside the US still drive manual. Are you saying they have more back injuries than Americans?


As you age, years of clutching catches up. by most I meant high probability. It's an RSI type activity, Repetitive Stress Injury.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yup. Manuals are slowly dying.


Locking torque converters and high efficiency auto transmissions (computer controlled) have made the 'mpg' argument moot. Usually you could get 3-5mpg more with a stick.. not so now a days.

Manuals may not fail like auto's... but clutches, throw out bearings and syncro's mean you have to crack open the ****** WAY before you have to ever touch an auto.

Plus with transverse engines (FWD) cracking the motor/****** open is MUCH harder than in the old days. My '43 Chevy had a removable bottom pan to allow you to get to the throw out bearing and clutch without taking the motor out.

That said, you can still order most trucks with a stick, but its rare to find them on the lot.


----------

